# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  ζητω παπακι!

## efiny

καλησπερα σε ολη τη παρεα!
ειμαι καινουρια στο φορουμ και ειμαι στην αναζητηση παπιας!
εχω ψαξει παντου! δε ξερω που αλλου να απευθυνθω για να αποκτησω ενα παπακι!
οποιος γνωριζει κατι παραπανω ας με βοηθησει!   ::

----------


## mpikis

Είχα παλιότερα παπακι...Το είχα στο σπίτι απο κιτρινο μέχρι που εγινε μια μεγαλη παπια...
Θετικα....
-εισαι η μαμα του, 
-σε ακολουθάει παντου,
-έχει απίστευτο γέλιο το πως περπαταει,
-μπορείς να το βγαλεις βόλτα,

αρνητικά..
-θέλει χωρο...
-κάνει το σπιτι κοτέτσι...κουτσουλαει σχεδον συνέχεια...
- δεν είναι κατοικίδιο που θα το κλείσεις σε ένα σπίτι...


Αν έχεις αυλή δε το συζητάω... τρελή επιλογή...τη δική μου παπιά την έδωσα σε μια φίλη που είχε πάπιες σε ένα χωριό...

----------


## efiny

exo k auli. megalosa me papakia mexri pou ginontousan megala! malista mia fora tin eixe kinigisei alepou alla tin esose o aderfos mou! trela me ta papia! pou mporo na vro omos na agoraso ena? den exei kaneis oute sto kentro tis a8inas pou ta pairname tote! an ksereis i an ma8eis enimerose me!

seuxaristo gia tis sumvoules! panta einai polutimes!   ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Κατερίνα, εδώ απαγορεύεται να χρησιμοποιούμε greeklish, εκτός αν δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε αλλιώς. Σε παρακαλώ να γράφεις στα ελληνικά λοιπόν.   ::  

Όσο για παπάκι, δεν ξέρω κάποιο που να χαρίζεται, όμως αν ρωτήσεις ανθρώπους που έχουν κοτέτσια, σίγουρα θα βρεις κάπου.

----------


## vagelis76

Θα βρείς σίγουρα σε μαγαζί με κτηνοτροφικά προϊόντα,όπως ζωοτροφές,σανό,καλαμπόκι,σ  τάρι κ.α.
Εκεί συνήθως έχουν κοτοπουλάκια τις μέρας και συχνά πάπιες και γαλοπούλες,με λίγο ψάξιμο θα βρεις σίγουρα  :winky:

----------


## efiny

σορυ για τα greeklish! ξεχαστηκα εντελως   ::  
δε θα ξανασυμβει!

----------


## Antigoni87

Αν θέλετε ανοίξτε νέο θέμα για τα παπάκια, για να μάθουμε περισσότερα και να μείνει αυτό εδώ για την αγγελία.

Πάντως 9 στους 10 γνωστούς μου που είχαν πάρει κάποτε παπάκι, μόλις μεγάλωνε το άφηναν σε κάποιο πάρκο-λίμνη...  :sad:  Τα λυπάμαι απίστευτα στο σπίτι, και από την άλλη αν το πάρεις και δε μπορείς να το έχεις όταν θα γίνει πάπια, ξέρεις πού θα το αφήσεις ώστε να έχει μια καλή ζωή; Όλα αυτά μπορούμε να τα συζητήσουμε σε νέο θέμα στη Φάρμα αν θέλετε  ::

----------


## Windsa

Βαγγέλη, 
αν θα πάρω κλοσσομηχανη, θα μου στείλεις το αυγό της πάπιας και το πουλάκι αν θα βγει θα το δώσουμε στη Κατερίνα )))   ::

----------


## paschalis_S

αγαπητη efiny, εγω προσφατα αγορασα παπιες και μαλιστα οι τρεις απο αυτες ειναι θυλικες αγριοπαπιες πρασινοκεφαλες...εγω τις πηρα απο ιδιωτη που ειχε παρα πολλες και διαφορων χρωματων αλλα τις υπολοιπες τις ειχε δωσει  :sad:  ...παπακια εχει την ανοιξη στην φαρμα Καρακολη αλλα δεν ξερω που ακριβως πεφτει (παρε το 1880 για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες), επισης εχει και στην Αμερικανικη Γεωργικη Σχολη...αν ενδιαφερεσαι για αγριοπαπιες δεν ξερω να σου πω κι εμενα κατα τυχη μου τις εδωσε...εγω καθε καλοκαιρι αγοραζω παπακια αλλα φετος αργησα λιγο και βρικα μεγαλες...αν ενδιαφερεσαι για χηνοπαπιες (muscovy ducks) υπαρχουν σχεδον παντου...εγω σου λεω που μπορεις να βρεις στων Θεσσαλονικη και εκει γυρω για πουθενα αλλου δεν ξερω...αλλα πρεπει να περιμενεις την ανοιξη γιατι τωρα δεν δινουν...ρωτα διαφορους πτηνοτροφους και λογικα θα βρεις...να εισαι αισιοδοξη και θα βρεις!!!

----------


## Windsa

Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να βρούμε στην Αθηνα τέτοιες πάπιες? Ρωτάω απλά από ενδιαφέρον...
(Mandarina Duck)

----------


## paschalis_S

εγω μια μερα ειχα δει μερικες τετοιες παπιες σε ενα σπιτι κοντα στην Χαλκιδικη και μου εκαναν εντυπωση!!!

----------


## paschalis_S

Κατερίνα...τελικά βρήκες παπιά   :winky:

----------


## andreas142

Μικρός όταν ήμουν την περίοδο που πλήσίαζε το Πάσχα πωλούσαν στην Λαϊκη Αγορά της Καλαμάτας κλωσσόπουλα παπάκια και κοτοπουλάκια .Έπαιρνα και τα έβαζαν μάλιστα σε ένα πλαστικό αυγό τα  παπάκια ήταν ανθεκτικά σε αντίθεση με τα κοτοπουλάκια και μεγάλωναν όλα με αποτέλεσμα να μετά απο μερικά χρόνια να έχω αρκετές πάπιες .Δύστυχώς όμως μπηκέ στο κοτέτσι κουνάβι και τις έφαγε όλες. Διάφερουν απο τις κότες όταν είναι μικρές τρέχουν πι΄σω απο τον άνθρωπο τον βλέπουν σαν μάνα τους κατά κάποιός τρόπο.Εγώ είχα τις κλασσικές άσπρες πάπιες ήταν λίγο μεγαλύτερες απο τις κότες έτρεχαν αρκετά αργά δε μπορούσαν να φτερουγίσουν ιδιαίτερα καθ' ότι παχαίναν παρά πολύ και είχαν ένα πολύ αστείο περπάτημα. Θελόυν μία μικρή λίμνη πάπιες φαντάζομαι για να ζήσουν χαρούμενες αλλά ποιός έχει λίμνούλα?Με τις κότες συμβιώνουν άνετα

----------

